# Worked on Trigger Control...Good Results



## Gliebe (Feb 4, 2007)

I WAS LOW AND LEFT LAST WEEK AT THE RANGE, SO I WORKED ON GRIP AND TRIGGER CONTROL WITH A LOT OF DRY FIRING ALL WEEK. I'M PROUD OF THE RESULTS AT 7 YARDS:
32 ROUNDS - 








(i started staging the trigger without thinking about it near the end of my first clip which caused that on shot up in the neck...)
32 ROUNDS - 









THIS ONE HERE IS 16 RNDS AT 50 FEET THEN 16 AT 75 FEET...NOT TOO HAPPY WITH THIS DISTANCE RIGHT NOW:









Any suggestions on how to improve my distance shooting....or is it just practise practice(which I have no problem with)?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

No too shabby!!! Keep it up!!! Longer distances require more precise trigger control, sight alignment, and more controlled breathing to mainitian consistancy from shot to shot. In sort, practice, practice, practice.

BTW - It's not a 'clip' its a magazine.......sorry, that term drives me nuts....LOL


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with JW. Master one before you move on to the other. Parctice, practice, and more practice. Your doing real good keep it up. Good luck.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

My range trip today brought good results and a little satisfaction. Last trip, I found myself consistently shooting to the left with my Glock 34. I attributed this to my tendency to mash the trigger, thinking I had the gun sighted in properly. Well, after a somewhat disappointing day at the USPSA competition yesterday with it, I went to the range today and used a bench rest at 12 yards and discovered I really didn't have it sighted in! After moving the adjustable sights about 5 clicks to the right, I was having much better results. I couldn't believe the sights were that far off and I'm not sure if they moved or if I just screwed up in sighting in the gun in the first place. Anyway, it may be a good idea to check this periodically or more often if you find a consistent pattern of off shooting.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Baldy said:


> +1 with JW. Master one before you move on to the other. Parctice, practice, and more practice. Your doing real good keep it up. Good luck.


+1


----------



## Gliebe (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the Input fellas..I was pretty sure that a lot of practise would be the key...and that is no problem at all...I'd shoot everyday if I could.


----------

